# Advice needed - how to get on Wyndham DNB (do not book sales tour) list



## folgema (Aug 24, 2021)

I don't do Wyndham sales updates, period. I was recently at a resort, and after a heated discussion pleading to please just give me my parking pass so I can get on with vacation, the second round manipulator (supervisor) finally told me that I needed to email Wyndham corporate.  She gave me an email address and told me that I needed to contact this department, and they would put me on a list and I would never be bothered again.  She explained that it is "their job" and they can't just let me go ( I get it, but get a new job).  

So, I excitedly emailed and was promptly answered with an email that no such list exists, and that I would have to call the resort prior to each vacation and tell them I am not going to their presentation, and please give me my keys/parking pass without hassle.  I replied and asked to be elevated to a supervisor, and of course, no reply.

I love my Wyndham timeshare, except for the check in process.  My kids are on the membership, but refuse to use it without me because they don't want to deal with the hassle.

I know this list exists.  Does anyone have any advice on how to get on it?

Thank you


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 24, 2021)

Email your request to donotcall@wyn.com - this should get you onto the list to no longer attend updates.


----------



## folgema (Aug 25, 2021)

Thank you, I emailed yesterday.  No response yet.  I would assume they need to acknowledge.

Side note... my husband uses the same photo for his social media pages


----------



## jcraig (Sep 1, 2021)

I just emailed my request - does this really work?  I read about it on a FB Wyndham page and was skeptical, but it seems others on that page have had success with this.  Hoping it works and will never be bothered with those sales/updates again.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 2, 2021)

I tried this last year. I never got a response and , apparently, was not placed on the list. I’ve only taken one trip this year but I did have to repeatedly and vehemently say no to “breakfast”. I’m going to try writing them again.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 2, 2021)

jcraig said:


> I just emailed my request - does this really work?  I read about it on a FB Wyndham page and was skeptical, but it seems others on that page have had success with this.  Hoping it works and will never be bothered with those sales/updates again.



I would recommend explicitly asking for written electronic confirmation when sending the request.  If you don't receive confirmation - I wouldn't assume the request was honored.  It's also possible that the DNC email is specifically for removal from being called via telesales - as opposed to not being hassled when checking in at resorts - which would be more of a "do not sell" request.  I recall seeing another address for DNS on Facebook - but don't recall what the address was at the moment - I'll try to find it and post it here.


----------



## troy12n (Sep 2, 2021)

I don't know what is so hard about just telling them no...


----------



## Ty1on (Sep 2, 2021)

troy12n said:


> I don't know what is so hard about just telling them no...


There are people who are confrontation-averse, and the body snatchers use confrontation to intimidate them into attending.  For those people, avoiding that confrontation to begin with would be a breath of fresh air.  Almost as if they were on....vacation!


----------



## tyles1 (Sep 2, 2021)

My wife and I are on such a list, I believe it's DNS or do not sell, I jokingly call it the black list.  We have been on it for over a year now and when I go to get my bracelet they pull up my name and say enjoy your stay.  We are PR/Founders and have been on at least 15 vacations without being asked to attend a meeting.  If you are wondering how we got on the list I can only conclude it was after a rather contentious update at Daytona in January, 2020.


----------



## GRapuser (Sep 2, 2021)

I have been placed on the Do Not Gift list, removed from the list, and placed back on the list without requesting it. When I was at Rio Mar in February I wanted to attend a presentation to get a free massage, and the concierge told me that I needed to call Wyndham to be removed from the list. When I tried calling the Wyndham VIP number, nobody could figure out what I was asking for when I asked to be removed from the Do Not Gift list, so I'm still on it. I will say that it has been nice not to even be asked if I want to attend a presentation and having no hassle at check-in, but the perks for attending a presentation are nice sometimes when I have some time to kill on my mornings. I honestly don't know why I was placed on the list. I have made two purchases through resorts and three through Telesales. I have pushed back against some lies that salespeople have told me, but it has never been contentious. I suppose my Telesales rep could have put me on it. I can confirm that the list exists, but how to get on it and how to get off of it are still a mystery.

And yes, I know I am crazy for 1. making so many retail purchases and 2. wanting to get off of the Do Not Gift list.


----------



## gregb61 (Sep 3, 2021)

I emailed them about 3 years ago and haven't been asked since. It's a much more pleasant experience checking in now. Sent to donotcall@wyn.com and asked to be put on the "do not gift" list.


----------



## northovr (Sep 4, 2021)

How do I get off the do not gift list

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Grammarhero (Sep 4, 2021)

I am on the list.  Having gone to about three Wyndham presentations ($275 total) and saying “I bought mine for $1.  Why would I pay $16k” put me on the list.


----------



## Kozman (Sep 6, 2021)

I was just notified yesterday when I checked into Smoky Mountain that I made the do not tour list! Apparently I hurt an over zelous parking pass person's feelings some time in the pass and they rewarded me with the distinction. Or...maybe the constant bad reviews I gave them persuaded them. Anyway, my Wyndham check in experience is much less stressful now. One of my bucket list goals can be checked off.


----------



## Rolltydr (Sep 13, 2021)

Have I finally made the list? I sent my second email on 9/2 requesting to be placed on the Do Not Gift or Do Not Call list. I had also emailed Wyndham last spring but, apparently, to no avail as I had to decline a presentation in June. However, we checked into Ocean Walk last night about 8:30 and after getting my room number I was sent to get our bracelets. I was extremely tired from the 9 hour car ride and was not looking forward to a confrontation over why I didn’t want to attend a presentation. The guy tried to make small talk but I was pretty much just yes or no and really wasn’t even paying that much attention as he gave me some discount cards to local establishments. Then, he went to make our badges, brought them back to me and that was it. Not a word about a breakfast or presentation. It’s still early in our stay, but, so far, so good. We unplugged the phones in the unit and we all have unknown callers blocked so unless they come knock on the door, I think we’re good! Hopefully, this will be the first of time of many that we won’t be harassed at the “parking pass” desk!


----------



## isilwath (Sep 14, 2021)

gregb61 said:


> I emailed them about 3 years ago and haven't been asked since. It's a much more pleasant experience checking in now. Sent to donotcall@wyn.com and asked to be put on the "do not gift" list.


Thank you for this! I will send an email today. My husband checked us into Bonnet Creek on Sunday while I had an appointment. He's conflict averse but he did try. He was told we were REQUIRED to go to owner "assessment" because we hadn't been to one in over a year. He said he tried three times to say No. I hope getting on this list works. I hate this part of Wyndham ownership. >.<


----------



## folgema (Oct 30, 2022)

I want to say thank you, I am on the list, and haven't been bothered at a single check in since.

It isn't so much being confrontational averse, as wasting the time saying no.  The last two times we checked in (prior to being on the black list) we were exhausted after a 9 hour drive, had a whiny toddler with us, and just wanted our room keys.  10 minutes later I was still saying no, give me my keys


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Oct 31, 2022)

folgema said:


> I want to say thank you, I am on the list, and haven't been bothered at a single check in since.
> 
> It isn't so much being confrontational averse, as wasting the time saying no.  The last two times we checked in (prior to being on the black list) we were exhausted after a 9 hour drive, had a whiny toddler with us, and just wanted our room keys.  10 minutes later I was still saying no, give me my keys



Glad to hear.  Apparently from more recent reports over the past several months, when emailing donotcall@wyn.com owners are now getting a different type of response.  Here's a screenshot of the original response that people received:





Here's the new response that owners are now receiving:





We think that the donotcall@wyn.com started getting too popular on public forums and it got Wyndham's attention that too many people were opting out, so they have changed the game so to speak.


----------



## louisianab (Oct 31, 2022)

Not only does the list not work *anymore*, but it made the Glacier Canyon salespeople mad when I said I should be on the do not sell and I did not want to attend. I had sent the email in May and gotten confirmation, but it didn't work. When I emailed to ask why they didn't follow through, I got the same reply as above.


----------



## A.Win (Oct 31, 2022)

I am no longer invited. My story goes like this: I bought at National Harbor a few years ago. As part of that purchase, I traded a couple other contracts with higher MFs. The condition was that I could still use the current year and next year points on the contracts I gave up, and I even put this in writing. However, I never received the extra points and complained about it. Wyndham cheated me and I am still mad about that. Since my complaint, I have never been invited again. 

If someone at Wyndham is reading this and wants to help rectify the situation, please contact me. I can show you documentation and explain further.


----------



## jules54 (Oct 31, 2022)

Ty1on said:


> There are people who are confrontation-averse, and the body snatchers use confrontation to intimidate them into attending.  For those people, avoiding that confrontation to begin with would be a breath of fresh air.  Almost as if they were on....vacation!


I sooo agree. I’m on vacation staying at a resort I’ve already paid a bundle in yearly maintenance fees, plus I’ve probably been traveling all day. Why in the world should I have to even think about being confrontational or have to take dirty looks from some person sitting at the fake concierges desk? Or have them literally chase you down.  I’m sure the employees behind the check in desk hate telling owners they have to go over to the desk from hell if they want key bracelets.


----------



## learnalot (Oct 31, 2022)

You can get a TUG t-shirt to wear at check in.  They may be more eager to get you out of the room


----------



## folgema (Nov 9, 2022)

Interesting that they are now apparently not honoring the do not call.  I would think they would be bound by the same do not call privacy rules that regulate other industries.   I know in my industry (banking) if someone says do not call, we don’t call… or else.  And that includes when they walk in the door to use our services.


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 9, 2022)

folgema said:


> Interesting that they are now apparently not honoring the do not call.  I would think they would be bound by the same do not call privacy rules that regulate other industries.   I know in my industry (banking) if someone says do not call, we don’t call… or else.  And that includes when they walk in the door to use our services.



Afaik it was never the do not call list owners need to be on. It was being on the do not sell to list that got you your key cards/wristbands and parking pass without being pressured to attend an update or sales presentation.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 10, 2022)

folgema said:


> Interesting that they are now apparently not honoring the do not call.  I would think they would be bound by the same do not call privacy rules that regulate other industries.   I know in my industry (banking) if someone says do not call, we don’t call… or else.  And that includes when they walk in the door to use our services.



If you look at the verbiage in the screenshot - the request to be on the "do not call" list is still honored.  This request, prior to the change, also resulted in the owner being placed on the "do not sell" list - as the initial screenshot indicates - this is what changed a few months back now - the "do not call" request is honored - but the "do not sell" is no longer automatically processed along with it.  I'm sure there's still a "do not sell" list of some kind - as I know Wyndham sometimes places owners on this list of their own volition - but I'm not sure if there's still a way for an owner to actually ask to be placed on the "do not sell" list.  If anyone figures out a way - please post it into this thread for all to see and search for answers in the future.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 10, 2022)

Buy a small resale then give it back via CE? I've been on the list since Ovating two contracts in 2019. (You'd think they'd take people off the list who demonstrate that they're still active owners, and I've even bought a new resale in that time, but nope, not yet.)


----------



## BDMX2 (Nov 10, 2022)

I had success with emailing the donotcall@wyn.com about a year ago.  I asked specifically to be removed from the telemarketing and telesales lists as well as the check-in sales, tours, gifting list.  I gave our member number and asked for confirmation and I received an email response indicating my request had been processed.  It seems to have worked, we haven't been asked to do a member meeting or tour or anything since then.  

I did mean to come back here and ask everyone's thoughts about wristbands after our trip this past June to Bonnet Creek - we got yellow bands while I noticed most others had blue (and some black, which I assume was for pres reserve).  Made me wonder if the yellow was some sort of non-solicit code or maybe something else.  We do own at Bonnet Creek, that was my only other thought.  I should have stopped down and asked out of curiosity, but didn't get the chance.


----------



## paxsarah (Nov 10, 2022)

BDMX2 said:


> I had success with emailing the donotcall@wyn.com about a year ago.  I asked specifically to be removed from the telemarketing and telesales lists as well as the check-in sales, tours, gifting list.  I gave our member number and asked for confirmation and I received an email response indicating my request had been processed.  It seems to have worked, we haven't been asked to do a member meeting or tour or anything since then.
> 
> I did mean to come back here and ask everyone's thoughts about wristbands after our trip this past June to Bonnet Creek - we got yellow bands while I noticed most others had blue (and some black, which I assume was for pres reserve).  Made me wonder if the yellow was some sort of non-solicit code or maybe something else.  We do own at Bonnet Creek, that was my only other thought.  I should have stopped down and asked out of curiosity, but didn't get the chance.


When we were at Seawatch in June, our party of 7 was given some blue wristbands and a couple of yellow ones. The yellow ones were smaller - apparently intended for kids, but fit several of us (the youngest was 13 so no real kids in our party, lol) just fine. When I was just at Ocean Ridge a couple of weeks ago, I was given blue. I'm all resale and on the do not sell list due to Ovation. There are some "special" bands, but I don't think the color coding runs as deep as the do not sell list, or even resale.


----------



## kenwmey (Nov 10, 2022)

I used to love owner updates.  Getting to chat with Wyndham sales folks, and learning new things.  The last few months have turned me into a raging Wyndham hater.  I look forward to these meetings more than ever now.  The quaint ones with other owners will be the best.  I can't wait!


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 11, 2022)

We're PR owners and travel a lot. I have a collection of wristbands, black (PR), blue, teal, yellow. Never got an orange one. We've stayed at PR resorts in PR units and sometimes didn't get the black PR (look at us aren't we just special) wristbands. You get whatever the resort has or whatever the person grabs if they have more than one color in the drawer.

I started bringing a few wristbands with us for the resort to reprogram so DH doesn't have to break in a new one every time. He has thick wrists and the new ones are a bit too tight for him. He found that putting it over his wallet helps to stretch it out.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 11, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> We're PR owners and travel a lot. I have a collection of wristbands, black (PR), blue, teal, yellow. Never got an orange one. We've stayed at PR resorts in PR units and sometimes didn't get the black PR (look at us aren't we just special) wristbands. You get whatever the resort has or whatever the person grabs if they have more than one color in the drawer.
> 
> I started bringing a few wristbands with us for the resort to reprogram so DH doesn't have to break in a new one every time. He has thick wrists and the new ones are a bit too tight for him. He found that putting it over his wallet helps to stretch it out.



Yeah we have all kinds of wristbands - I keep them in my truck for re-use.  Yellow, Orange, Blue, Green, Teal, you name it we have it (except for Black since we aren't PR).  I prefer them to the older cards personally.


----------



## Lsfinn (Nov 15, 2022)

TL;DR: The "Do not call" list does not apply to sales or owner updates and there is (apparently) no "Do not sell to" list. 

Yesterday: Emailed <donotcall@wyn.com> and requested that "I would like to be added to the “no owner update” list. Please let me know what other information you need." I included my member number. 

This morning: received two emails, both copied below in their entirety. 
First email from "Legal": 
Hello,​​Your request for Do Not Update has been forwarded to WVOSalesTourInfo@wyn.com, please allow up to 2 business days for a response from our support team.​​Please note this mailbox is monitored for Do Not Call requests only.​​​Legal,​​Travel + Leisure Co.​6277 Sea Harbor Dr.​Orlando, FL 32821​donotcall@wyn.com​​Second email, from wvosalestourinfo@wyn.com: 

Good Morning Sam,​​Thank you for contacting the Owner Strategy team. We appreciate you taking the time to reach out to us.​​Your request to be added to our do not call list has been received. I do apologize for the confusion, we do not offer a voluntary list to be excluded from owner update meetings. Please be advised owners may be invited to update sessions while staying in any of our properties. However, these are not mandatory and completely optional. The presentations provide owners with changes in the ownership program, as well as information on new program packages, benefits and features. Owners are welcome to ask questions during these presentations, but if they are happy with their current ownership and not interested in upgrading they may leave at their discretion. Owners can always walk away from the presentation with no obligation of purchasing a contract or signing any paperwork.​​As a Club, we remain fully committed to deliver hospitality with heart to our valued owners. If you have any further questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact CLUB WYNDHAM at 1-800-251-8736 Monday-Friday 8am-8pm and Saturday-Sunday 9am-6pm EST.​​James D.​Owner Strategy Specialist - Club Wyndham​​​The request was clear, as was the response. 

As a practical matter I'm not interested in arguing with people who want to insist that there is such a list but that my request used too many words, or too few words, or had too many vowels in it, or failed to include some magic incantation.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 15, 2022)

Lsfinn said:


> TL;DR: The "Do not call" list does not apply to sales or owner updates and there is (apparently) no "Do not sell to" list.
> 
> Yesterday: Emailed <donotcall@wyn.com> and requested that "I would like to be added to the “no owner update” list. Please let me know what other information you need." I included my member number.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Maybe they don’t. Maybe they recently eliminated it. All I know is that I sent an email to donotcall@wyndham.com a couple years ago, either right before covid started or shortly thereafter. We have stayed at several resorts since then, including about a dozen trips this year. We haven’t been asked (hounded) to attend an update one single time. We may be asked on our next trip, which is tomorrow, but we haven’t been so far. Prior to sending the letter, we were always asked to attend, every single time.


----------



## Lsfinn (Nov 15, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> Interesting. Maybe they don’t. Maybe they recently eliminated it. All I know is that I sent an email to donotcall@wyndham.com a couple years ago, either right before covid started or shortly thereafter. We have stayed at several resorts since then, including about a dozen trips this year. We haven’t been asked (hounded) to attend an update one single time. We may be asked on our next trip, which is tomorrow, but we haven’t been so far. Prior to sending the letter, we were always asked to attend, every single time.


After posting my note to the thread I spied another note, recently posted, with the same content and the suggestion that there may have been a change in Wyndham policy. 

Enjoy your vacation and please do share whether you are now "asked" to attend an owner update!


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 15, 2022)

Lsfinn said:


> After posting my note to the thread I spied another note, recently posted, with the same content and the suggestion that there may have been a change in Wyndham policy.
> 
> Enjoy your vacation and please do share whether you are now "asked" to attend an owner update!



Once you are on the DNS list (Do Not Sell/Gift) you won't be removed unless you explicitly ask to be removed.  The change in scope was made sometime over the summer - after which owners will be added to the Do Not Call list - however this will no longer automatically include being added to the Do Not Sell list - as the updated verbiage clearly indicates.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Nov 16, 2022)

Lsfinn said:


> The presentations provide owners with changes in the ownership program, as well as information on new program packages, benefits and features.


I'm going to remember these words.  I'm apparently on the 'do not gift' list (not per my request) and do not get invited to these very important presentations.  If I am not invited to attend a presentation on my next visit, I'll send them a note and flash their own words.  I go to these presentations for their entertainment value as well as the information sharing value.  I feel like I'm being discriminated against by not being invited to presentations.


----------



## Rolltydr (Nov 16, 2022)

Checked in at Ocean Walk this morning. Not a peep was mentioned to me about attending a presentation/owner update. So, in my experience, there is a list and I am on it. Which is exactly how I want it.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 16, 2022)

Rolltydr said:


> Checked in at Ocean Walk this morning. Not a peep was mentioned to me about attending a presentation/owner update. So, in my experience, there is a list and I am on it. Which is exactly how I want it.



Thanks for posting your results - this is in line with many other FB group members who have posted the very same results over the past several months since Wyndham changed their DNC/DNS voluntary intake process over Summer 2022.  Nothing to see here....moving on...


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 16, 2022)

Cyrus24 said:


> I'm going to remember these words.  I'm apparently on the 'do not gift' list (not per my request) and do not get invited to these very important presentations.  If I am not invited to attend a presentation on my next visit, I'll send them a note and flash their own words.  I go to these presentations for their entertainment value as well as the information sharing value.  I feel like I'm being discriminated against by not being invited to presentations.



Thanks for sharing this information.  This confirms the fact that there are _many owners _who find themselves involuntarily put on the DNC/DNS lists by Wyndham Sales & Marketing employees over time.  AFAIK - it is not easy to get yourself off of this list once you are placed on it by Wyndham involuntarily.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 16, 2022)

I would not be surprised to see timeshare developers excluding "serial gift-seekers" from tours. If someone didn't buy the first four times they went, they are probably not going to buy now. From their perspective, that person isn't doing anything but wasting the developer's money and time.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Nov 16, 2022)

bnoble said:


> I would not be surprised to see timeshare developers excluding "serial gift-seekers" from tours. If someone didn't buy the first four times they went, they are probably not going to buy now. From their perspective, that person isn't doing anything but wasting the developer's money and time.


Like I said, I will be going on a trip right after Thanksgiving.  If I'm not offered an update, I'll be calling them out via James D, Owner Strategy Specialist - Club Wyndham, for either lying in the letter they sent to LSFINN (Sam) or for discriminating against certain owners.  BTW, as a VIPP, I've made several purchases from the Developer.  Given the right update, I could buy, again.  How will they know if they don't ask?


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Nov 16, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Thanks for sharing this information.  This confirms the fact that there are _many owners _who find themselves involuntarily put on the DNC/DNS lists by Wyndham Sales & Marketing employees over time.  AFAIK - it is not easy to get yourself off of this list once you are placed on it by Wyndham involuntarily.


IDK how I'm not on the involuntary list though. I go to them like 4-5 times a year and haven't once bought retail.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 16, 2022)

cbyrne1174 said:


> IDK how I'm not on the involuntary list though. I go to them like 4-5 times a year and haven't once bought retail.



I'm not quite in the same boat - I bought into Wyndham back in July 2018 with two PICs (after rescinding an initial purchase from June 2018) and am grandfathered/legacy VIPG as a result.  But I haven't bought anything since - and have probably attended 25+ sales updates since becoming an owner.  Still get hassled to attend sales updates almost every time as well, though we don't attend as many these days unless we really want certain incentives at the time (free local tickets for certain theme parks or other local events for example).


----------



## bnoble (Nov 16, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I bought into Wyndham back in July 2018 [...] I haven't bought anything since - and have probably attended 25+ sales updates


Hope springs eternal on the part of sales, I guess!


----------

